# مفاجأة : حمل AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 بالسيريال ..مفاجأة طبعاً



## المساااااح (27 يناير 2009)

Autodesk - AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 Full ISO:










AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 software simplifies time-consuming land development tasks and combines centralized data management to streamline design and analysis collaboration. Built on AutoCAD 2008 and AutoCAD Map 3D 2008 software platforms, AutoCAD Land Desktop enables land development professionals to create maps, model terrain, label COGO points, perform alignments, and define parcels quickly and easily. AutoCAD Land Desktop users can perform topographic analysis, use real-world coordinate systems, and calculate volume totals and roadway geometry more rapidly and accurately. The enhanced Land Desktop 2008 comprehensive development API (application programming interface) permits custom enhancements to meet users ’ requirements. 

Recommended System Requirements:
* Intel® Pentium® 4, 3 GHz or greater
* 2 GB free disk space
* 1 GB RAM
* 1280x1024 32-bit color (True Color), 128 MB or greater, OpenGL®-capable workstation class graphics card or DirectX® 9 support
* Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 6.0 SP1 or later, Internet Explorer 7
* CD-ROM drive
* MS Mouse compliant

Platform System Requirement :
* Windows® 2000 SP4
* Windows XP for Tablet PC SP2
* Windows XP Home and Professional SP2
* Windows VISTA (all 32-bit versions of Windows Vista Enterprise, Windows Vista Business, Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows Vista™ Home Premium, and Windows Vista Home Basic)



طريقة التفعيل ..... ( بالسيريال )

Install:
​1. Install AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009.2. Start Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 and Select Activate the Product when ask for activation, select Enter an Activation Code Use as serial : 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969 Write down the request code.3. Fire up the xforce keygen and generate an activation code based on your request code. Continue the registration process Copy and paste your generated activation code .. Restart Autocad4. Enjoy!




http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18
​


----------



## ROUDS (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى
وبأمر الله سيتم التحميل 
ولكن سؤال
هل الكيجن موجود ام لا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (27 يناير 2009)

سبق وان حملت البرنامج ولكن عندما سطبت اتوكاد لاند 2009 قائمة Autodesk_Civil_Design وAutodesk_Survey غير موجودة


----------



## المساااااح (27 يناير 2009)

تم وضع السيريال الذى يغنى عن الركاك .. وطريقة التفعيل سهله ومشروحه .... اما بالنسبة للقائمة فلا اعلم لانى مش مسطبة على جهازى الان .. وسأعمل على اضافه ملحقاته اذا لم تكون موجودة ..انا خلصت امتحانات وسوف اكون متواجد ان شاء الله دائماً ....


----------



## garary (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور ونحن فى انتظار الملحقات التى اشرت اليها


----------



## زعيم العلم (1 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تعطوني خطوات التنزيل لا ني مشترك جديد
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alhmadi (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع
لقد قمت بتنزيل كل الملفات
والحمد لله لكن عندما حاولت فك
الرار من الملف الاول اعطانى كالاتى
the archive is either in unknoun format or damaged
ممكن توضح لى ابه الحاصل وشكرا


----------



## عبدو99 (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا على البرنامج ولكن كما قال زميلنا alhmadi بعد فك الضغط تاتينى الرسالة اعلاه فارجو ان تفيدنا فى ذالك وشكرا مرة ثانية على وقتك الثمين


----------



## kesbah (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياباشمهندس علي البرنامج ولو تكرمت ممكن ال autocad civil land desktop:77::75:


----------



## المساااااح (17 مايو 2009)

البرنامج كامل ولا توجد اى قائمة ناقصة او مش موجودة .. بالعكس البرنامج فيه اضافات حلوة ..حاول تكتشفها
وبالنسبة للقوائم اللى مش موجودة هقولك تعمل ايه :
اذهب الى workspaces _ وتنقل بين civil و land desktop و survey وهتلاقى كل القوائم اللى انتا عايزها وزيادة عليها كمان

وبالنسبة للاخوة اللى بيقولى فى خطأ فى فك الروابط بعد التنزيل :
الروابط كبهل سليمة وشغاله 100/100 ولكن ما حدث معكم يكون نتيجة عيب فى احد الروابط وعشان تعرف اى واحد هوا اللى فيه العيب وانتا بتفك الضغط شوف الرسالة اللى هتطلعلك واقراها هيقولك العيب فى الرابط رقم كذا .. نزله تانى وان شاء الله هتتحل المشكلة
_ والبرنامج كامل بالكيجن وشغااااااااال 100/100 ومفيش اى عيب فيه ...وهوا بيشتغل بنفس طريقه تشغيل الاوتوكاد والاند ومش محتاج شرح ولا حاجه .. اشتغل عليه بس شوية وانتا هتكتشف انه احلى من اى اصدار نزل قبل كدا لكن بصراحه : مش احسن من ال 2010 ... انا نزلته فى مشاركة بردة بس بيحتاج رامات وجهاز مواصفاته عاليه عشان يشتغل حلو بس بصراحه هوا تحفه ...


----------



## garary (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهوداتك .
هل لو تكرمت ان تمدنا بدروس تعليمية لبرنامج autocad civil 3d لاى اصدار.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## المساااااح (5 يونيو 2009)

لو عايز اى معلومات عن ال 3d نزل اى شرح للاوتوكاد العادى 3d واعرف بس الاوامر .. وبعد كدا هتبقى سهله انك تطبقها فى اى اصدار من البرامج ..


----------



## المساح10 (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على البرنامج


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج دا والله يا جماعة عشرة على عشرة .. وانا شخصياً بحب اشتغل عليه .. لانه اخف النسخ اللى نزلت قبل كدا ..
ودى روابط فيديو عربى تشرح بعض المميزات الجديدة فى النسخة ال 2009 ...

http://www.4shared.com/file/5989629..._LayOut_Annotations_In_AutoCAD_2009part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5989985..._LayOut_Annotations_In_AutoCAD_2009part2.html


----------



## m7mdalam (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
دى اول مشاركه ليه على موقع المهندسين العرب و اتمنى التوفيق من الله لى و لكم


----------



## جمال عبد الفتاح (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز هل عندك برنامج sdr المساحى


----------



## غزوان8 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي واحسن الله اليك وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## mostafammy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز حملت البرنامج الاول وكلما ابدا فى تحميل الملف التانى يعطينى رساله خطا


----------



## mdhi1986 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عاجلة وضرورية فيما يخص الرفع الإضافي في 
الطرق ( super elevation) من حيث طريقة الحساب - الرسم -
علماً ان لدي العديد من المراجع التي لم افهم طريقة شرحها
وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيراً
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن شرح للبرنامج 2009 ولاهتمام بمجال الطرق


----------



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

اعتقد الشرح موجود بالمنتدي ... وفى مشاركة موجودة بشرح الاخ فواز وهوا شرح جميل وسهل ... وفى مشاركة منى بدأت امبارح وهتبقى شرح كامل للبرنامج ان شاء الله


----------



## mohammad shehab (7 يناير 2010)

لااسف لم استطع تنزيل الملف ممكن توضح لي الخطوات بشكل مبسط 
ويعطيك العافيه.


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (8 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا وزادك الله علما


----------



## عاشق المساحة (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووور والى لاامام دائما


----------



## روني اوسو (9 مارس 2010)

اعشق المساحة ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## رماح بدر (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملهم الحجي (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا
هل هناك رابط تورينت مباشر؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali aljaber (6 أبريل 2010)

لقد حاولت كثيرا التنزيل من هذا الرابط rapidshare ولم اتمكن ياليت يتم وضع البرنامج مع رابط اخر مثل 4 shared و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## BEBO81 (16 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## noor-noor (29 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامر الشبح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور 
كمان سؤال هل بيشتغل الكراك ع ويندوز 8 64 بت


----------

